
Key Legal Documents for Rebuilding After Unrest - 40four
https://www.rocketlawyer.com/blog/key-legal-documents-for-rebuilding-after-unrest-927116
======
40four
Yeah it’s just a rocket lawyer blog post, trying to sell their services, but I
actually found it it very informative. The list of documents whose demand has
gone up during the pandemic is interesting to browse. It’s not an area I tend
to think about.

Also, clicking around the list lead me to a lot of good FAQs. I’ve never
looked at it before, but their website actually looks pretty nice.

